# Computer freezes in Chrome, not Explorer yet



## maxtor (Jul 30, 2012)

I have the following configuration:

PHENOM II X4 + GIGABYTE GA 88 GMA UD 2H 
Seagate HDD 500GB Sata 
DDR-3 CORSAIR x2 
HD 6850 
BENQ 2220 HD 
COOLER MASTER CABINET 
COOLER MASTER SMPS 500W 

A freezing problem started a few days ago. What happens is when I open 2-3 or multiple tabs in Chrome the computer freezes. I tried using Firefox but the same thing happens. Then I found that it happens with only one tab open in Chrome although it is a bit delayed than using multiple tabs which is like almost instant.

I used Internet Explorer 9 but it did not happen with Explorer at least till now.

To find some relief I did a ccleaner registry cleaner, defrag and several scans with anti-virus. But it still happens. 

But like I said it does not freeze with Explorer 9 which I installed yesterday. So I use Explorer only now.

Anyone who knows some solution please let me know I will be grateful. I prefer using Chrome and have a lot of stuff on bookmarks etc. I also have no idea how this problem started because everything was fine till a few days ago. I have also tried System Restore but no relief.Lastly, happens only with browser - I can watch videos, see excel/word files in fact anything else is no problem, only while browsing.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 30, 2012)

Did you update your browser recently?
Install an older version and see if the problem still persists.

If not, update your browser to the latest version.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 30, 2012)

Nope did not update at the time freezing started. I did update a couple of days ago to get rid of the problem but no luck.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 30, 2012)

Is it a temporary freeze or a permanent one?


----------



## maxtor (Jul 30, 2012)

Freezes everything and I have to do a button restart.

What I did now - I have uninstalled Chrome and used iobit unistaller with full scan for leftovers. Then installed latest ver of Chrome. As soon as I started the new Chrome it froze rightaway.

I am typing this after I button restarted my computer, uninstalled the Chrome and opened with Explorer 9.  If there seems to be no solution I will never instal Chrome again 

So what does Explorer have/ doesnt have that Chrome does/doesnt have because of which it freezes will need to be found out.

Edit - As soon as I started opening multiple tabs in Explorer, it froze again.

So the problem is not just with Chrome and Mozilla but in Explorer also though much delayed because I was able to keep working for many hours in Explorer


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 30, 2012)

Check your RAM with memtest+ as faulty RAM also causes lot of frezes


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2012)

run this command in start menu/run menu and check 



> chrome.exe --incognito




Extensions Broke Your Browser? How to Enter 'Safe Mode' in Google Chrome


----------



## msn (Jul 30, 2012)

It might be because of some browser add-on. 

Try the steps mentioned by RCuber and report back.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> run this command in start menu/run menu and check
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I run the command it shows a file called Chromesetup. As I mentioned I had run iobit uninstaller with their powerful scan for leftover files - so I'm surprised. How should I proceed?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 31, 2012)

^I guess your new chrome would be with zero addons ? If no, disable them all.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 31, 2012)

@OP: Also, see if updating java and flash helps.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

ok go to this location and run it 



> C:\Users\<user>\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe --incognito



better do it in a command window.


----------



## msn (Jul 31, 2012)

@Maxtor - You can launch Chrome using "incognito mode", which disables extensions and allows you to disable the extensions. For this, you already should have the following :-

1. You should have Chrome installed on your PC.

2. You should have a Shortcut for Chrome on your Desktop. If you don't have a shortcut for Chrome, suggest you to create 2 (shortcuts). Rename them as ChromeEX and Chrome

3. Right Click the Shortcut named ChromeEX, go to properties and then click on Target field. You should already see the path.

4. Now append "--incognito" to the end of the command without quotes.

5. Now you have to double click on the edited shortcut to enter into a "Safe Mode"-style Chrome. From here, all you'll need to do is enter "chrome://extensions/" (without the quotes) into the browser's navigation bar to edit the extensions. 

If you're unsure which extension broke Chrome's back, simply disable them all and switch back and forth between incognito Chrome(ChromeEX) and regular Chrome(Chrome) until you break it again.


Post back if any issues.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ok go to this location and run it
> 
> 
> 
> better do it in a command window.



It says - The system cannot find the path specified

Also, what about Firefox and Explorer. Explorer works for some time but it also freezes


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2012)

If above things didn't solve your problem then reinstall the whole operating system and then try.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

check the steps provided by msn ..


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

msn said:


> @Maxtor - You can launch Chrome using "incognito mode", which disables extensions and allows you to disable the extensions. For this, you already should have the following :-
> 
> 1. You should have Chrome installed on your PC.
> 
> ...



After appending as in pt no 4 I could not Apply/ok so I left the window open and double clicked on Chrome EX. There was one extension that of AVG Safe Search and I diabled it and also deleted it. What next?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

hmm.. try disabling your antivirus for a couple of minutes and open trusted sites and check..


----------



## msn (Jul 31, 2012)

I am not sure as to why you were not able to apply / save after appending the --incognito. 

This is how the path should read - 
C:\Users\Shawn\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe --incognito
ie. after chrome.exe give 1 space then --incognito   or   copy the path above from AppData till incognito and then paste it in the Target box of your ChromeEX shortcut.

Don't copy the entire path because your Username might be different then mine (Shawn).




maxtor said:


> After appending as in pt no 4 I could not Apply/ok so I left the window open and double clicked on Chrome EX. There was one extension that of AVG Safe Search and I disabled it and also deleted it. What next?



Follow this - 

1. If AVG Safe Search is disabled and deleted then close your browser. 
2. You will have one more shortcut which reads Chorme (without EX). Double click that and check if the issue occurs.

3. If you are still facing the same issue, restart your computer in Safe Mode with Networking (Press F8 while booting to get advanced boot options) and then try opening your browser from shortcut -Chrome (without EX).

Report back here.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

I did all of the above except restarting in safe mode with NW but as soon as I started Chrome it froze the computer within 2-3 minutes


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 31, 2012)

How To: Solve your Google Chrome Freezing and Hanging Problems

Hope this helps


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

There is no problem with opening the browser. It freezes after  few mins



sunny8872 said:


> How To: Solve your Google Chrome Freezing and Hanging Problems
> 
> Hope this helps



I think in this issue described, only chrome freezes because the writer presumes that you can go to task manager. In my case the entire computer is immobilized. Different problem?


----------



## msn (Jul 31, 2012)

Try safe mode with Networking. Open Chrome and let us know.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

msn said:


> Try safe mode with Networking. Open Chrome and let us know.



I am on safe mode with NW and I checked, it said - You have no extensions.

Also I have opened several tabs and just browsing around in chrome but so far no problem. Outside safe mode like I said above, it froze. Now please tell me what to do next.

Edit - It did freeze after a few minutes eventually


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 31, 2012)

First Try this:*support.microsoft.com/kb/2681286#gm3
*www.thewindowsclub.com/google-chrome-crashing-freezing-windows-computer

If not solved then try above solutions:-

Try Defagmenting your Hard drive using *Perfect Disk Home edition* and use * File hippo update checker* and install flash,java and shockwave updates then then use *cc cleaner* to fix registry errors and run a complete a full antivirus scan using *Avast Antivirus(free)(USE BOOT TIME SCAN RECOMMENDED)* and check for *Windows Updates*


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2012)

You can try checking your RAM too. You may be thinking that how can this problem is related to RAM but may be it is as it freezes your windows. Freezing of windows can only be done when there is fault at kernel level.

Here are the steps to check your RAM :-

1. Download memtest86+

Click here if you want to burn the iso on dvd

Click here to install it in pendrive

2. boot from the DVD or PEN DRIVE and run the test at least for 1 hour.

3. Post here the no. of errors occurred in test preferably screen shot taken by camera.

If you can't do above things at least check with another RAM.

And pls tell which windows you are running.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

In the last 45 minutes situation ha sbecome much much worse. I have button restarted 4 times and I am unable to work on Explorer also now!!

Too many people are saying too many things in this thread. I know it is difficult to diagnose but if you're not sure of what it could be please don't post just any solution.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 31, 2012)

msn said:


> @Maxtor - You can launch Chrome using "incognito mode", which disables extensions and allows you to disable the extensions. For this, you already should have the following :-
> 
> 1. You should have Chrome installed on your PC.
> 
> ...



Just press ctrl + shift + N to open a new incognito window, and close the previous window. No such hassles required.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

@dashing.sujay - I have completed those steps. Please read thread before posting.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2012)

Try the RAM one I have posted.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Which Windows u are running??
and also is it 32 bit or 64 bit


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 31, 2012)

maxtor said:


> @dashing.sujay - I have completed those steps. Please read thread before posting.



I know you tried, that reply was for my quoted member and all, just to inform that there is shortcut method to do what all are doing in a loong way. Like a tip.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> Try the RAM one I have posted.



By now I have done lost of things. Is doing this better or doing a reinstall of OS better? 

If I need to to a reinstall(never done earlier) what are the steps - I have the Windows CD and drivers CDs etc. But I have huge amountof files about 75 GB. My small pen drives cannot take them all. Is it safe to burn files on a DVD? Any suggestions. 

Just preparing for the worst!



sunny8872 said:


> Which Windows u are running??
> and also is it 32 bit or 64 bit



WIn 7 64 bit


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2012)

First tell the no of drives you have and which drive has windows installed in it. You may want to restore your system to a previous date.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

2 drives with the other one being larger. I had done a System Restore earlier but did not work.

How do I find out which one has Windows installed in it?

Other drive says 367 free of 368 GB


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2012)

Your c: is your windows drive

It's better if we can chat join here freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
Choose nickname and channel as #krow


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it possible to reinstall OS and keep the other drive for storing files? Is the other drive unaffected by the reinstall?

Also, how much time does a reinstall take?

There's always a first time!



Gauravs90 said:


> Your c: is your windows drive
> 
> It's better if we can chat join here freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
> Choose nickname and channel as #krow



Let's stick to this thread. Some poor soul will get help from info here tomorrow if the same happens to someone


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2012)

It's possible to reinstall but you have to format the drive where windows is installed.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 31, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> It's possible to reinstall but you have to format the drive where windows is installed.



Thanks!

For those reading the thread and can help here are some questions I have:

1. What are the steps in reinstalling OS on C drive? Any good links to articles or sites will also do(will search on Google also)

2. Can the other drive(I have 2 drives) be used to store files as a backup - is it safe to do so? Or should I burn DVDs or get a hard drive for storage?

3. Will the other drive be unaffected by OS reinstall on C drive?

4. Anyth other tips when I resinstall, out of your experience?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2012)

maxtor said:


> 1. What are the steps in reinstalling OS on C drive? Any good links to articles or sites will also do(will search on Google also)



Boot form windows DVD. Follow the steps. Choose C: when asked to select drive. Format it and then install the windows.



maxtor said:


> 2. Can the other drive(I have 2 drives) be used to store files as a backup - is it safe to do so? Or should I burn DVDs or get a hard drive for storage?



Yes, Second drive which is your D: can be used to take backup as it will not be formatted when installing windows.



maxtor said:


> 3. Will the other drive be unaffected by OS reinstall on C drive?



Yes definitely other drives besides C: , are not affected by reinstall.


----------



## msn (Aug 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I know you tried, that reply was for my quoted member and all, just to inform that there is shortcut method to do what all are doing in a loong way. Like a tip.



Thank you dashing.sujay for the tip.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 5, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> You can try checking your RAM too. You may be thinking that how can this problem is related to RAM but may be it is as it freezes your windows. Freezing of windows can only be done when there is fault at kernel level.
> 
> Here are the steps to check your RAM :-
> 
> ...





Gauravs90 said:


> Boot form windows DVD. Follow the steps. Choose C: when asked to select drive. Format it and then install the windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Before I proceed I was having a doubt. If, as above, there is some fault with Hard Drive, will doing a reinstall solve the problem of freezing?

Alternatively, should I reinstall in the other drive that I have and not in the same drive as before?

How much time does a reinstal take - I will need to keep aside that much of time


----------



## aaruni (Aug 5, 2012)

Windows takes about an hour to install. If you don't have a faulty HDD, then backup your data on the D: drive and format the C: drive, the D: drive will be untouched.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2012)

Before re installing, type MSCONFIG in 'start', and goto startup tab and processes tab, then post the contents here (screenshot).
Also, I'd recommend trying a Linux (mint) live CD/pen drive, to rule out ram problem.
I'm on mobile, so can't post links/tutorial.
You can download it with a download manger or get it from digit magazine CD/DVD.
also try updating windows7. And try opera browser.


----------



## aswin1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a suggestion for you. Uninstall your Antivirus and Firewall. Try using Chrome again.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't want to work w/o firewall and antivirus except as for some test that I can't put off - that too for maybe 2-3 mins.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

FYI, Windows firewall, is itself, good.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 6, 2012)

Been doing a lot of troubleshooting in the last two days most of which given in the forum threads. I also searched for windows updates and downloaded and installed each one of the pending ones

Have disabled AVG in Chrome extensions.

Finally today from early part of the evening things seem to have normalised though it is too early to fully confirm. I have tried several tabs in Chrome and it seems to be ok now. If all is fine tomorrow also I will consider my issue solved

Thank you in advance for all your help. Let me confirm tomorrow.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 6, 2012)

All the best maxtor!


----------



## maxtor (Aug 9, 2012)

UPDATE:

Today the power unit stopped working.  I have a Tacens Supero 500W Power Supply Unit.

It  has been 1 month outside warranty so I took it for repair and when the guy opened the SMPU he said that the damage was being done for some time and that i should have brought it earlier. He also mentioned that it starts with the system hanging frequently. Took him about 30 minutes and it was fixed(charge - Rs 250)

Lessons learnt are as follows:

1.Gaming rigs like these cannot really handle Indian summers and it is best to place it in an AC room or in a similar cool environment(with extra cooling even an additional external fan)
2.All Windows updates should be up to date and never left pending
3.Regular scans and maintenance.

Also, a major cause of heat inside CPU esp in the Indian summer - The SMPU fan does not have an opening which pushes the hot air directly, the hot air is pushed downward and then pushed out by the additional fan as shown in the picture. It is a design fault and it can heat up the components in a computer especially in summer. Going ahead I will have to plan to have an external cooling system to keep it cool in summer when I am playing games etc. 




Google Image Result for *sabiosdelpc.net/review/tacens_supero_500/supero7.png

Hope my thread proves to be useful to someone who has an assembled system and who faces a similar problem.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2012)

the bottom facing fan in the PSU sucks air & throws it from the back of PSU.
for heat management, 
1. keep a minimum 6" distance between the back of cabinet & wall.
2. cable management inside the cabinet
3. clean the internals once in 2 months or so.
4. if experiencing high temps at idle, add a fan to the cabinet, a 120mm on the side.

If you dont have a UPS, then get one asap, & also check whether earthing is proper in your house/pc room.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

1. Yes and no. You need a good cabinet along with good CPU cooler.
2. It is not related to freezing.
3. Depends on your internet browsing & downloading habit, if you know what I mean.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 9, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> the bottom facing fan in the PSU sucks air & throws it from the back of PSU.
> 4. if experiencing high temps at idle, add a fan to the cabinet, a 120mm on the side.



There are total 3 fans as seen in the snap of my CPU including the power supply one which cannot be seen because it is facing downward .Do you mean a fourth fan? Where to fit it?



d6bmg said:


> 1. Yes and no. You need a good cabinet along with good CPU cooler.



Good cabinet like which one? I have a Cooler Master that cost me 1.7k


----------

